# The 31Rqs Has Been Sold!



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, we did it! We sold the trailer to a wonderful young couple with small kids. I know they will have as much fun with it as we did.

Lots of good memories in a very fun trailer!

I told the new owners about this website, so hopefully they will sign up! Please be as patient and helpful to them as all of you have been with us!

We will miss all of your help and advice these last few years.

To Curtis, it was great meeting you in Michigan as we picked up our trailers together and camped out next to each other at Lakeshore!

Best to all of you!!

Jim and Sandy


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

azthroop said:


> Well, we did it! We sold the trailer to a wonderful young couple with small kids. I know they will have as much fun with it as we did.
> 
> Lots of good memories in a very fun trailer!
> 
> ...


 I loved our 31RQS! I love my 325FRE too! But lot's of great memories surrounding that floor plan!

Eric


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

azthroop said:


> We will miss all of your help and advice these last few years.


I take it you're not replacing the 31RQS with something else?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We will miss all of your help and advice these last few years.


I take it you're not replacing the 31RQS with something else?








[/quote]

"To Curtis, it was great meeting you in Michigan as we picked up our trailers together and camped out next to each other at Lakeshore!"

I think he did pick something else up....

Just sayin'


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> "To Curtis, it was great meeting you in Michigan as we picked up our trailers together and camped out next to each other at Lakeshore!"
> 
> I think he did pick something else up....
> 
> Just sayin'


Funny...the way I read this was a message to Curtis from when he picked up the 31RQS (guessing a few years ago)....not a new trailer.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> "To Curtis, it was great meeting you in Michigan as we picked up our trailers together and camped out next to each other at Lakeshore!"
> 
> I think he did pick something else up....
> 
> Just sayin'


Funny...the way I read this was a message to Curtis from when he picked up the 31RQS (guessing a few years ago)....not a new trailer.
[/quote]

Guess I assumed incorrectly that Curtis was the name of the person who bought their camper. Oops...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You know it is all about how you read it. I read it as Curtis being another trailer owner who bought a trailer at the same time at Lakeshore and they camped the first night in the lot. The question is is this recent or long time ago?

Anyway I am curious what the 31rqs sold for.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, in any case somebody got a kick butt floor plan! AND just because you don't have an Outback...doesn't mean you're not an Outbacker!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> You know it is all about how you read it. I read it as Curtis being another trailer owner who bought a trailer at the same time at Lakeshore and they camped the first night in the lot. The question is is this recent or long time ago?
> 
> Anyway I am curious what the 31rqs sold for.


..someone looking to upgrade?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You know it is all about how you read it. I read it as Curtis being another trailer owner who bought a trailer at the same time at Lakeshore and they camped the first night in the lot. The question is is this recent or long time ago?
> 
> Anyway I am curious what the 31rqs sold for.


..someone looking to upgrade?






















[/quote]

Actually the kids are all grown now and the bunk house is more of a storage area for all the crap we bring camping. A smaller trailer could actually work but the 31rqs will be with us for the 2013 camping season at least.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> You know it is all about how you read it. I read it as Curtis being another trailer owner who bought a trailer at the same time at Lakeshore and they camped the first night in the lot. The question is is this recent or long time ago?
> 
> Anyway I am curious what the 31rqs sold for.


..someone looking to upgrade?






















[/quote]

Actually the kids are all grown now and the bunk house is more of a storage area for all the crap we bring camping. A smaller trailer could actually work but the 31rqs will be with us for the 2013 camping season at least.
[/quote]

Brandon growing up was a driving factor for us. The bunks became storage for us too. Ya never know how good a fifth wheel is till you hitch one up!


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi All,
Sorry to be a little cryptic on the message. Curtis and I bought trailers the same day at Lakeshore and camped out next to one another. Our families hung for the day/evening and then parted ways in the morning. Curtis to Texas and us to Arizona. This was back in May 2007.

We sold the trailer for $17,000. It was in great shape. Still smelled new inside or at least it did to me!

Our kids have literally outgrown the bunks (my 19 yr old son is 6' 1" and hangs his feet over the edge of the bed! He is now in college and the three daughters go every which way. Sports, drama, boyfriends, work, you name it. We are out of the trailer business for now, but some very good friends are selling us their beautiful boat for just a little less than we sold the trailer for!

We have two great skiing lakes only 1/2 hour from the house so we can just zip up there whenever we want. I know, here come the jokes! What are the best two days of a boat owner?? The day they bought the boat and the day they sold the boat! Or Break Out Another Thousand!!!









The kids have already planned out the whole summer! The boat we are getting is a 2004 Tige 24Ve, with the 400 hp engine (only 50 hours!), TAPS, tower and more toys than you can imagine!

I am sure I will check in from time to time b/c as the kids move out and we retire, I am pretty sure we will look at another Outback. Maybe a 5'er this time!!

Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

azthroop said:


> I am sure I will check in from time to time b/c as the kids move out and we retire, I am pretty sure we will look at another Outback. Maybe a 5'er this time!!


...we'll leave a light on for you.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

It's funny how as our kids left we got bigger trailers with less sleeping area...


----------

